# Evian! = Calcium 4% magnesium 3% WOW



## charlie (Jan 15, 2000)

*HelloWell this may sound like a fairy tale, BUT!!the last 4 days i have been drinking Evian bottle water, the last 3 days i was as regular as can be, and the BIG part of all of this i feel 100% normal. No cramps at all for 3 days,complete evacuation of bm, No nothing!!I always drank bottle water but never this brand to $$$ for me,but i went to kroger and bought 3 six packsjust for the hay of it.I never read tha lables on any of these waters, But when i notice that i was fine, i said to myself, what the hell is going on??the only thing i changed was the water!!and for the first time i read the lable and saw the calcium/magnesium content.I do not know if this has anything to do with any of this but it sure makes me wonder.i after seeing this i went back to kroger supermarket and read some of the most popularwater on the market,Guess what the content wasnada,none, zero etc.Just water!!!Go figure? maybe it just in my headbut i feel fine














so who cares, i hope it last, i am drinking a bottle as i write this now.anybody have any input on this?Charlie*


----------



## Rachel (Dec 31, 1998)

Hi Charlie,Thanks for the info on Evian water, I am going to go buy a few bottles tonight and see if that makes a difference for me.Keep us informed on how your going.Rachel.


----------



## charlie (Jan 15, 2000)

HelloStill going strong this morning







{bm}Charlie


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2000)

Hi Charlie,Glad to hear about your discovery. Sounds promising. Keep us posted on how it goes.Regards








HJ


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2000)

Charlie, Are you IBS-D or IBS-C? I'm constipated, so I was wondering what it helped you with. Let me know. Thanks!


----------



## charlie (Jan 15, 2000)

Hi Kats







I am ibs Cthe water is still working no cramps today,that is the hard part for me,no tummy rumble,no heartburn,I drank 4 bottles today,one other thing when i have a bad time i also have a bad time going pee pee. like IBPee







along with IBSgo figure,Charlie


----------



## Sage (Dec 8, 2003)

Hi! I am IBS-C. I noticed the same thing when I started drinking Dasani. It costs a little more than the others, but is worth the expense. Give it a try!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2000)

I will keep my fingers crossed that this will be a big help for all of you IBS-C people out there. By chance, are you drinking more water now that you have made this discovery? In my pregnancy books, the big help they mention for the C we get is drinking lots of water. I am normally IBS-D, but thanks to this pregnancy, I've become more C. I can usually keep it under control though if I drink all of the water that I'm supposed to.Here's hoping you have continued success!!







Christine------------------It is never too late to be what you might have been.----George Eliot


----------



## Nicol (Aug 13, 2000)

Hey that is great news!! I just started taking a calcium and magnesuim supplement myself. I hope it works.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2000)

Nicol, You said you just started taking the magnesium/calcium supplement. Do you mean the water (Evian)? I, too, am the IBS-C. I've been taking Milk of Magnesia too often and need to find something else. I've been afraid to try most calcium supplements (even though some have magnesium in them) for I've heard that most calcium supplements (the calcium carbonates) constipate you. They say the calcium citrate (Citracal) does not. I'm definitely going to try the Evian. I can't wait until they come out with the new drug they've been talking about specifically for the IBS-C people. But, I'd much rather use something natural with less side effects! Thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2000)

Kats5,You might try looking for a magnesium supplement alone. Since magnesium can cause D in some people, it may help to loosen things up for you.Just a thought and hope you can get some relief soon. It is interesting getting the other side of the coin since I have suffered from D from Crohn's and IBS for 6 years now. I don't think either side has it very good!!Christine


----------



## charlie (Jan 15, 2000)

Hi gangWell it is still working







i now buy the 1.5 litre bottle, Hey after thedoctors tell you to drink plenty of water, go for it! it is not habit forming,no side effects, and it good for you.Could it be the reason why that the good people in europe have less stomach problems than us in the states? wine,water etc.we have to much process food here







I hate to blow my whistle but i am still cramp free,no heartburn, no backache, No nothing, Again it could just be me!but i still give the credit to the water.the calcium & magniesum have got to have some effect on the ibs, my opinion.So down the hatch.Charlie


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2000)

Hi All IBS sufferersI am writing from Singapore and would like to qualify that I am not in any way associated with the company that produces EVIAN. I have IBS, more towards D.I happened to tune in to a radio talk show last nite, whereby a Chinese medicine practitioner explained that most illnesses today r caused by too much acid in our body chemicals (the food we eat, the water we drink, etc). 92% of our blood r composed of WATER. Can U imagine if the water (and food) we drink (eat) r not pure and clean? Our environment has deteriorated, and the food we consume today are mostly, if not all, ACIDIC. That is why we r SICK!The Chinese medicine practitioner further explained that the most important thing today is to consume as much PURE, CLEAN, ALKALINE & CALCIUM-RICH water as possible. This would cleanse our blood of its acidity. An "alkaline" body is less prone to sickness. There aren't much alkaline food left on earth today. Even the milk (thought to be alkaline) we drink comes from cows which graze grass that grow on acidic soil!All of U have tried EVIAN. EVIAN is as pure as it can be, coming from the French Alps, its calcium component is very much higher than other brands of bottled water as the water filter through the glacier sands. Its bicarbonate component is also much higher. More importantly, its pH value is 7.2, making it slightly alkaline.So the marvel of EVIAN is now unravelled. It is more $$$ than other brand of bottled water, but is worth every $$$. Just think of the opportunity cost: more doctor visits & a suffering body, or a healthier body with EVIAN though relatively more expensive than other brands?So don't leave home without EVIAN. I am carrying two 1L bottles in my bag right now!Best regards. Choonh.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2000)

This isn't too surprising! I was really have ibs problems so bad that I couldn't really go anywhere anymore. So one day about 6 months ago I started thinking back on when I was much better healthwise, and I thought about my diet and I realized the major difference was that I no longer drank milk! Most people have problems with milk, but I grew up on it, we're talking 2-3 glasses a day, and one day when I was 23 I stopped drinking it and started drinking more soda. Well I switched from soda back to milk, and within a week or so, I saw amazing differences! My IBS-D problems were much less frequency and problematic. Not saying you should all go drink milk, but i think the added calcium made the difference...


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2000)

Hi, just bought my first bottle of evian, 1.5 liters. I plan to drink the whole bottle today before I go to bed. I am an IBS-C, very bad in the mornings, I had my gall bladder out in March, it was inactive, but I still have IBS and problems. I am in the bathroom for 1-2 hours in the morning until it is all gone. I really can't believe this is due to stress. I think fat foods are the answer. I am also lactose intolerant from this and have drank milk my whole life. I am so glad to have found you all and want to say thanks, I feel better knowing I am not alone. I'll keep in touch - Sunrise


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2000)

Hi SunriseGlad U r on EVIAN. I have been consuming it the last 2 days and have been feeling great so far. My hearty appetite is back and I can now eat my favourite durian - the king of tropical fruits in South East Asia - without getting any side effects of IBS. EVIAN is so popular here that sometimes it just runs out of stock if I go late into the store.Hope U have as much success with EVIAN as I did. Cheers!Choonh


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2000)

I have been taking Calcium supplements per the suggestion of this board for about the last month and have noticed an improvement.I have to travel frequently for business and am often in hotels where the food is not so great for my stomach. I've been in a hotel since last Saturday and have noticed an especially good week. I just read this post this morning and noticed that the bottled water provided by the hotel is Dasani - perhaps it's helped along with Calcium tablets.Thanks for the info!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2000)

I thought that I was the only one who noticed the benefits connected with EVIAN water. I started drinking it at the beginning of the summer (during work) and it helped... towards the end of a pay period I'd couldn't afford it (I could but i was trying to kid myself into a cheaper brand), so I'd buy a cheaper brand of water. And then I'd be sick! I suffer from combination... I go a few days of this and a few of that. I've tried Benytl... but now I'm on the "nature" kick.... I think i'm better off trying to just improve my habits







I wondered what it was about EVIAN.... I'm glad I found this site,... It's nice to see that there REALLY are other our there. May you all have decents movements...


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2000)

hello all, man are you people a blessing. my wife suffers from ibs and we really cant afford the doc;s so called fee's and medication costs. you have just givin a ray of hope to my whole family.it gets her at night mostly, cant sleep from feeling so sick all the time. charlie i guess you started it all but god bless you all for this...... mike(gospel singer)


----------



## charlie (Jan 15, 2000)

Hi GangHope all is going well







Just to let you know i have nothing to do with evian!!the small bottle that is (1.05 pint) mineral composition says,in mg/litercalcium 78magnesium 24silica 14ph balance =7.2bicarbonets 357sulphates 10chlorids 4nitrates 1 What does all this mean? i don't have a clue . can anyone shed some light on this!!! as to what these minerals are and do.thanksCharlieps Its still working fine




























just a we bit trace of ibs. ( so far)


----------



## charlie (Jan 15, 2000)

Thanks Mike







It sure would be nice if this will help all of us.I am now in my 13th day, it was about 4 days since i notice a change and everyday after that is a blessing







it keeps getting better, I hope its the water! and not in my head







i have also notice something else.my sinus problems have got a whole lot better also!! go figure.i can't wait to see the other members report as to how they do with all of this







if not for nothing the CRAMPS are ALL gone ant that was the big one for me, it was hell.Thanks againCharlie


----------



## charlie (Jan 15, 2000)

Well i have been surfing the net L














Kat what i found.Hydrotherapy at Evian The natural mineral water of Evian used for the Evian thermal bath hydrotherapy is universally renowned. The authorities recognise its efficiency for calcic lithiasis (calculus), urinary infection and in cases of metabolic and digestive







disorders.







Hydrotherapy at Evian is also suggested for post-traumatic after-effects and rheumatisms http://www.eviantourism.com/gb-commande.html Charlie


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

That is awesome charlie! Glad to hear it. I have been feeling great myself lately, which is why I haven't been around and have been mainly posting on the Fibro board, which is where I got this link from calida. I do take Calcium and mag. supplements every nite. I have been drinking bottled and filtered water too, but not those mentioned. I'll have to give it a go sometime soon! Keep on keeping on!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2000)

Hi Charlie, I am glad you are having such success with the Evian, but may I ask are you taking anything else for your constipation in addition to the water?------------------Wishing for a cure for IBS.FOS


----------



## charlie (Jan 15, 2000)

Fos*Hi Charlie, I am glad you are having such success with the Evian, but may I ask are you taking anything else for your constipation in addition to the water?*NO nothing but the water







give it a shot fosCharlie


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2000)

WOW charlie,It is great to hear you found something that helps. I hate taking calcium and magnesium etc. This would be an easy way to do it.Can you gt this anywhere, and does it taste different the plain water??I gotta tell silver







------------------ Don't make ME come down there!!. GOD


----------



## NewForMe (Mar 5, 2000)

Just went and bought a huge bottle - I gonna try it. I am sick of poping pills all the time, this would be an improvement for sure.


----------



## charlie (Jan 15, 2000)

Helloyou should notice a change in about 3 days!i did and i did not know what was going on until then.I just bought some from K Mart its less $$$







let me know how it may effect you, hey it is just waterCharlie


----------



## charlie (Jan 15, 2000)

Hifor those who started to drink this water,i was wondering if it is working for you?Charlie


----------



## NewForMe (Mar 5, 2000)

Hey Charlie - check this out. I copied the link to your post to the IBS Self Help Group BB - and here is what they are saying so far. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum1/HTML/011138.html


----------



## charlie (Jan 15, 2000)

HI new for me







Well i did check that site out!!wow!only time will tell, huh







I am still going strong, now i drink just one of the big bottles a day,1.5 liter.I will admit i had skip a day Monday and had some tiny cramps. K Mart is about $2.00 cheaper than the supermarkets.Bottoms upcheersCharlie


----------



## charlie (Jan 15, 2000)

PSat least for me, the water sure takes care of the CRAMPS!!!! that is the killer







Charlie


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2000)

This is an amazing thread for me. I was in Kaui and Maui in May and while I was there I drank the tap water. I have NEVER before or since had such regular, easy, painless, gasfree stools. One per meal and no IBS symptoms. All the time I was there...then I came back and went to my Distilled water and all my symptoms came back. I am going to try Evian tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2000)

Three years ago I spent six months in a place where they had very hard water. I only drank water from the water cooler in the hospice (looking after sick relative) or from the filtered tap at the place I stayed.I had almost no IBS symtoms during this very stressful time.Does Evian just work for C?


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2000)

I noticed when I read the labels on the bottled water that some of them had been 'ozonized'(spelling may be wrong). The Evian did not have that on its label. Does it have some sort of purification process? With all the scary stories about food and drinks not being safe if not pasturized (milk,o.j.,apple juice, etc.)and other process for other things, do we need to worry about the saftey of the water? I would like to give this a try for my son, but want to be sure about it first. (Over protective Mom, maybe?) Thanks for your help. Glad it is working for you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2000)

I couldn't find that brand you used, but haven't been to K-Mart yet.I did find Mineral water, it was $1.19 for 1 liter, but has 107mgs. of calcium, 28 mgs. of magnesium, copper chromiun, and menganese pr 8 oz. serving. I thought $1.19 was a bit much for 1 liter but then I would pay taht much for a pop at McDucks so why now.I drink one cup a day in addition to other water. Maybe I need 2 cups a day. It seems to work better than taking the tables of mag and cal. I think it helps me move things on out. but didn't help the gassy smelly problem. Still hanging in there tho.------------------ Don't make ME come down there!!. GOD


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2000)

Great news Charlie!!I hope all is well. I alsways drank bottled water but not Evian. However, after reading all these posts I think I'll go tomorrow and grab some.To your health Charlie







-ShellyAnn







------------------They don't call me an all terrain turtle for nothing!


----------



## charlie (Jan 15, 2000)

http://www.pernilla-wiberg.com/old/engelska/sidor/evian2.htm * Here is some info i found on evian, just remember i am not a water salesperson!just found something that helps







*Evian's absolute purity is ensured during the water's journey through the French Alps. On this journey, which takes at least fifteen years, every drop of water is enriched by the mineral-rich glacier formations inside the mountain. This process can be neither accelerated, disturbed or altered. On reaching its destination, Evian mineral water has been created. This extremely long process contributes towards its unique mineral balance and absolute purity - a balance and purity that have been constant since the spring was discovered over two hundred years ago. Evian is never treated, filtered or manipulated in any way. The water remains as pristine as Nature made it. Evian, natural mineral water from the French Alps - "our Factory". * here is what you are looking for ok.







[This message has been edited by charlie (edited 08-06-2000).][This message has been edited by charlie (edited 08-06-2000).]*


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2000)

Thanks for the information. I think I will give it a try. Water is just about all my son drinks anymore and stomach rumbles and pain are the main problems he has with his IBS, so maybe this will help. I may try the bread that Stomach Troubles has suggested in another post, also. Hope you have continued success!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2000)

Charlie, how are you?????? Is the Evian still doing the trick?????? I did buy some. I have IBS C that turns into D whenever I do "go". Well, I have been "going" ever since I began drinking the water. I haven't a clue whether it's the water or not. My belly is so weird, who knows. I was just wondering about you and yours......... ronty


----------



## charlie (Jan 15, 2000)

Hi rontyWell it is still working for me , i had a couple of mild cramps the past few days, but i was eating all sorts of ####!! that would give anyone cramps, i got carrie away i guessbut on a scale of 1 to 10 i am at a (8)now,hang in there, and keep us posted ok







charlie


----------

